# Intel GMA 3150



## Derek12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Its clock is 200 MHz, Memory Clock I think it's 333 but I am not sure, Pixel Fillrate seems to be 0.8 GPixels. Memory is DDR3. Bus width is 64 Bit Memory bandwidth is 5.3. Texture fillrate unknown. The rest of data shown is correct, *but the BIOS Version reading seems to be a bit weird*.







From my Samsung N145


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I hate to say it but... who cares? its just a onboard intel video. overclocking or higher clocks wont help much. 

not to sound mean or anything


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I hate to say it but... who cares? its just a onboard intel video. overclocking or higher clocks wont help much.
> 
> not to sound mean or anything



No it's for reporting correct data to Wizzard for GPU Z  Anyway I don't know how to overclock it none programs seem to work


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 29, 2011)

Not much you can do about it is the problem...


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 30, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> Not much you can do about it is the problem...



OK it isn't a big problem for me, the netbook is used primarily to browse net and watch videos and has good performance even on heavy pages in low power consumption mode (which underclocks the CPU to 1000 MHz even on load)


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks for the feedback.

how did you find the clock rates?


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 30, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> thanks for the feedback.
> 
> how did you find the clock rates?


Hi Wizzard 

From here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA

Also Hwinfo





It erroneously report the netbook as N250P but it's really N145P
Many thanks


----------

